
Ask HN: Free Mac Malware Remover? - econcon
I downloaded some torrent and now my Mac&#x27;s default search engine changed and idk what more malware has done to my pc. Do you guys know of any free malware remover toolkit or antivirus which can remove this malware.
======
cerberusss
Why don't you simply put back the most recent backup?

~~~
MacTrumpalds
I'd reinstall the whole thing at least. Wipe the whole drive and then restore
the last clean backup. Do a clean reinstall and restore a clean backup on top
of that. Good luck dudes.

